# Chapman or SDSU



## AshleyM (May 15, 2009)

Does anyone have experience or direct information about the MA/MFA programs at both SDSU and Chapman?  I'm wondering how they compare and in the end, which would be the program that gives a better (and possibly better-respected) education.  SDSU's program seems harder to get into and I'm wondering if that's because of the quality of the program or because it's a state school and therefore cheaper, or something else...?

Thanks.


----------

